# 09 ORCA help?



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I am currently moving my parts on my 07/08 ORCA to my 09 blue and black ORCA. I am running full campy Record group and for some reason after installing my rear wheels on the chain is hitting the bottom bracket of the bike in lowest gear and is getting stuck? I am using13-26 rear gears? Any ideas on why this is happening?

Thanks
Jim:idea:


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Some Pictures??

New chain? Same length.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

JimmyORCA said:


> I am currently moving my parts on my 07/08 ORCA to my 09 blue and black ORCA. I am running full campy Record group and for some reason after installing my rear wheels on the chain is hitting the bottom bracket of the bike in lowest gear and is getting stuck? I am using13-26 rear gears? Any ideas on why this is happening?


Yes, pix please? No idea how your chain could be in contact with your BB ???
Do you mean to say that your chain is rubbing on your rear dropout when in your 13?
If so, make sure your not running any spacers.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I am not running any spacers, using 13 will get the chain stuck on the rear drop out. It looks like it is shorter than the 07/08. Even the 12 for Campy is still does not work. I tried Campy 11 tooth and it fits fine, Shimano 12 Dura Ace will work too. I will try to take some pics tomorrow when I get back to the shop, was too tired today and forgot my camera. Will Campy front and rear gears using Shimano work well together? It seems to shift OK on the rack.
Jim


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

JimmyORCA said:


> I am not running any spacers, using 13 will get the chain stuck on the rear drop out. It looks like it is shorter than the 07/08. Even the 12 for Campy is still does not work. I tried Campy 11 tooth and it fits fine, Shimano 12 Dura Ace will work too. I will try to take some pics tomorrow when I get back to the shop, was too tired today and forgot my camera. Will Campy front and rear gears using Shimano work well together? It seems to shift OK on the rack.
> Jim


This sounds more like a wheel/hub issue. Have you tried a different wheel?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

On my 08 ORCA i am running Campy Shamal Ultra Ti with Campy Record 13-26 which I moved to the new wheels. I borrowed another set of Shamal Ultra Gold with 11-23 which works great. I also tried a set of Reynolds Assault with Dura Ace 12 and that works too, but putting with a Campy EURUS with 12-25 did not clear either. 

Jim


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Here are the picture of where the cog is hitting the frame for my Campy 13 tooth. I hope this helps, love the bike, too bad cant ride it yet..

Jim


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow! you were'nt kidding. That is bizzare. 
Impossible to diagnose from your pix. Need to be there.
Until you have a fix, nix that 13 cassette.
You're sure you have 0 spacers on that cassette?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

The bike has been sitting at the shop since I got it back, No way am I riding it with spacers and untill new rims or frame is avaliable I'll just leave it there.
Jim


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek (Mar 31, 2008)

I had that same problem when i put my new shamals on my '07 Orca. the problem was that the lock ring i was using wasn't wide enough. I replaced it and no problems after that. Might take a look at that.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Campy-on-a-Trek said:


> I had that same problem when i put my new shamals on my '07 Orca. the problem was that the lock ring i was using wasn't wide enough. I replaced it and no problems after that. Might take a look at that.


What is a lock ring?

Jim


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

JimmyORCA said:


> What is a lock ring?


The threaded cap or 'ring' that holds your cassette on.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks, will check that out.


----------



## ogaz (May 21, 2007)

*Any one else had to deal with this?*

I'm glad that Jimmy is up and running on his beautiful blue Orca and happy with running a Campy 11-25.

I can't get the 12T on a Campy 12-25 not to rub the chainstay using my Bontrager X-lites, although it fits OK on my Ksyriums. The 11T on the X-lites is CLOSE.

Can it really be that the 09 Orca won't allow some wheels to run a 12T smallest cog?

Thanks for any insight,

Gaz


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I am having the same problem with the cassette hitting the dropout. How can this be? I just can't imagine Orbea would miss something basic like providing enough cassette clearance so the 11, 12 or 13 cassettes from the major manufacturers would not CRASH into the brand new frames of their customers. This isn't something that will happen in time. I will happen when that brand new frame is built up and the crank is given a spin and if you are unfortunate enough to have a 13 tooth gear it will dig into the carbon chainstay.

Can you please explain how a lockring could affect this.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I think you should take your bike back to you LBS where you got it. There should be able to replace it for you under warantee, supposedly my frame from checking the frame number is a team edition frame so its set up to be used for 11 or12 in shimano or sram. But if its a new 09 frame then they should be able to exchange it for you.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

It is currently at the LBS. They are going to investigate it. Sadly enough the 09' frame was a warranty replacement for my 08'. The new frame has a grand total of a 1 mile test ride on it.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I think they should be able to solve you problem, Orbea has a great customer service and I think someone else on this board had the same problem and the cause was that the new hangers are cut by hand so might be off just a little.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

OK so here is the deal according to the wrench at my LBS who talked to Orbea today. JimmyORCA is right on. 

The rear dropouts of the new 09' Orca are mostly hand made and hand fit into the frame. The problem is that Orbea was not checking the dropout form after build for clearance which now they are gageing to make sure that the builder essentially removes enough material during the build. I guess they had to rework many of the frames that were initially made. In addition the problem is primarily with Campy and is really only limited to Record, Chorus and maybe Centaur cassettes that have 3-4 teeth on the cogs that are ramped outward. I guess the 12 tooth Veloce cog doesn't ramp out and will work or the 11 tooth cog of all the cassettes. 13 tooth bottom cogs from everybody are totally out. 13 tooth cogs are BAD, it won't hit the dropout it will hit the carbon chainstay.

So, my shop is going to install a 11 tooth cog instead of the 12 on my 12-25. I guess this works just fine. I am unsure how the shifting will be from the 11 to the 13. I hope the ramps line up OK. If not they also ordered me a 12 tooth Veloce as a backup.

Anybody have experience with this set-up. Shifting from 11 to 13 no 12 cog.


----------

